# Jumping Hackamore



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

I would try borrowing a hackamore first to try it out, or trying other bits to see how it goes rather than spending a crap load of money on a hackamore you don't know will work.


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

I would if I knew anyone with one. But I don't. Thank you for the advice anyways.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

That's too bad  I wouldn't want to spend 118$ on a hackamore just in case it didn't work, but I guess you could always sell it after if it doesn't work. Have you tried any other bits?


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I went to a grand prix and saw an AMAZING horse flying over the jumps and it looked like he respected the rider so much. He had a hackamore on. It was cute because he was sticking his tongue out and flapping it all over the place too! I would try to find one to test before buying one for $118. Try looking at other places to see if you can locate one for a cheaper price.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Some horses will respect a hackamore, but others will not. I'm pretty sure that all the people in grand prix events also have a crap load of money to spend on 118$ hackamores and if they don't work they can shove them in the back of their trailer without caring. ~ I personally am not a bank machine yet have decided to pick a very expensive sport!


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes they do use hackamores in grand prix events. Rodrigo uses this exact hackamore on Baloubet du Rouet, but that isn't the reason I want it. I haven't found any bad reviews on it like I have on the other hackamores. There is one other that is very inexpensive that has the same set up as the one that I want. The only reason I haven't gotten it is because the reviews said that it broke easily on them, also I bought jump cups from the same website that has it and they came to me broken and I had to have them welded back together. Thanks to you guys I think I will buy that one first before getting the Pessoa one, just to see if it works for her. Then if it does then I can still use it on my gentler mare, until something happens to it.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmm, some tack stores will let you try it out once before you buy. You could always ask.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Can you do a trial with a tack store? Or "buy" one, and take it back if it doesn't work lol?


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

maybe. It would have to be from an online tack store because I have already been looking for them in my local tack shops.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

You can also ask local tack shops about ordering one. The tack shops nearest me have always said to just let them know if I can't find something because they'd be more than happy to order it. Even if you don't buy it, they can usually find another buyer.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^^That's what I did for my Western bridle....I had them order 2 colors of one they were out of, and they ordered both, I took the black one, and they resold the dark oil one.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I have. My one little mare has tumors in her mouth and a bit sits awkwardly. She was such a soft, responsive horse though who always respected her rider. They either work or they don't. Only way to know is to try.


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'll talk to my local tack store about ordering one so that I can try it out.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_If you want to try out bits to see if they will work, you can always vet wrap or put saran wrap over them so you dont get teeth marks. Some stores even suggest you do this, and prefer it._


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

I've never heard of that. That is a very good idea. Thank you!


----------

